# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Chatons à l'adoption [RDC]

## akiravana

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* a voir
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 4 ans 7 mois 
*N° d'identification:* à voir pour chacun
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0684236981
*E-mail :* contact@revesdechiens.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 *Age :* 4 mois*
Né le :* 26/03/2018
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* 250268732227376
*Sexe :* mâle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune*
Caractère et histoire :* Mathys est le frère dOphélia et de Mathurin.





*Age :* 4 mois*
Né le :* 01/04/2018 
*R**ace* : croisé siamois
*Identification électronique :* 250269608058242
*Sexe :* mâle
*Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune
*Caractère et histoire :*Yato et sa sur Maï ont été trouvé dans un entrepôt dune zone industrielle. Leur maman, sauvage, a été stérilisé puis relâché à la fin du sevrage.
Yato est un chaton plein de vie ! Il est très joueur, coquin, vif, curieux et un grand aventurier. Cest un bavard et têtu. Cest aussi un grand gourmand ! Si quelque chose traine ou est sans surveillance, monsieur sen chargera volontiers sans que vous ayez le temps de dire ouf !
Il est câlin mais également indépendant.
Quand il était petit, il a été malade et ses yeux ont été touchés. Il a été suivi par un ophtalmo. Il lui reste une légère séquelle (que lon appelle « adhérences » dans le coin intérieur des yeux) qui lui donne un regard particulier. Ses yeux peuvent pleurer de temps en temps. Mais ça ne lui pose aucun problème pour vivre ou voir. De plus, cest très peu visible quand on le regarde.
Il est proche de sa sur. Une adoption ensemble serait souhaitable.
Il est ok chats.







*Age :* 3 mois*Né le :* 08/04/2018
*R**ace* : européen
*Identification électronique :* 250268501375542
*Sexe :* mâle
*Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune
*Caractère et histoire :* Patapouf a été trouvé alors quil navait que 4 heures. Il a été biberonné et est aujourdhui un chat qui adore jouer et être câliné. Il est propre.




*Age :* 3 mois*
Né le :* 26/03/2018
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* 250268732227368
*Sexe :* mâle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune*
Caractère et histoire :* Mathurin est le frère dOphélia et de Mathys.




*Age :* 3 mois*
Né le :* 27/04/2018
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* 250268501375460*
Sexe :* mâle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune*
Caractère et histoire* *:* Virgil a été trouvé dans un lieu public avant dêtre confié à lassociation. Cest un chaton dune grande tendresse et douceur qui ronronne facilement. Il apprécie également le jeu mais préfère les câlins. Il est propre.




*Age :* 4 mois*
Né le :* 01/04/2018
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* 2502698118174004
*Sexe :* mâle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune*
Caractère et histoire :* Olympe a été trouvé, avec sa sur Sohana, dans une roue de voiture. Ils avaient tous les 2 le coryza et la gale des oreilles.
Maintenant, Olympe est en pleine forme ! Il est très joueur et adore les câlins. Cest une vraie machine à ronron !
*Actualisation au 07/08/2018, message de sa famille daccueil :* Olympe na pas vraiment guérit de son coryza. Il garde de légères séquelles respiratoires : quand il joue, fait le foufou, il a du mal à reprendre son souffle. Mais sinon, ça ne lempêche pas davoir une vie complètement normal.
La vétérinaire pense que le mieux pour lui serait de vivre en appartement, seul ou avec un autre chat calme.
Olympe est encore un « bébé ». Lors des câlins, il aime téter mon bras ou mon cou.





*Age :* 4 mois*
Né le :* 25/03/2018
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* 250268712651892
*Sexe :* mâle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune*
Caractère et histoire :* Arrow est le frère de Berlioz, Marvel et Flash. Difficile de les différencier car ils se ressemblent énormément.
Arrow est un chaton adorable qui adore jouer.




*Age :* 3 mois*Né le :* 19/04/2018
*R**ace* : européen
*Identification électronique :* 250268501375574
*Sexe :* mâle
*Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune
*Caractère et histoire :* Kenzo vient de castorama, lui et sa mère déclenchaient lalarme de lentrepôt toutes les nuits. La fourrière a donc été contactée pour les récupérer. Un employé a eu la gentillesse de leur laisser une chance en appelant lassociation. Le petit avait les yeux très collés mais il va déjà beaucoup mieux. Cest une petite patate dun mois !
*Actualisation au 19/06/2018 :* Kenzo est aujourdhui un petit chaton dune grande douceur. Il joue mais est dun tempérament doux et calme. Il est propre.




*Age :* 4 mois*
Né le :* 25/03/2018
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* non
*Sexe :* mâle*
Vaccin :* non
*Castré :* non car trop jeune*
Caractère et histoire :* Flash est le frère de Berlioz, Arrow et Marvel. Difficile de les différencier car ils se ressemblent énormément. Cest le plus petit de la portée.
Flash est un chaton adorable qui adore courir.




*Age :* 4 mois*
Né le :* 25/03/2018
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* 250268712651872
*Sexe :* mâle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune*
Caractère et histoire :* Marvel est le frère de Berlioz, Arrow et Flash. Difficile de les différencier car ils se ressemblent énormément.
Marvel est un chaton adorable qui adore jouer.

----------


## akiravana

Mathurin et Yato sont réservés

----------


## bab

Yakari




> *Age :*  9 mois*
> Né le :* 30/06/2018
> *Race :* européen*
> Identification électronique :* 250269811668735
> *Sexe :* mâle*
> Vaccin :* oui
> *Tests FIV et FELV :* négatifs*
> Castré :* oui*
> Caractère et histoire :* Yakari est né dans le terrain d’une entreprise. Il a vaincu les puces, le coryza et la teigne.
> ...

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

Yakari toujours à l'adoption



Paoli, male née le 26/3/19




Paolo, male, né le 25/4/19




Gitan, male né le 15/2/19




Pookie, male , né le 22/4/19

----------


## bab

Pookie est en pré-adoption

Gitan est toujours à l'adoption



Paolo attend toujours sa famille




Ainsi que Paoli



Zébulon, né le 5/4/19



Pixel, né le 1/5/19



Winch, né le 26/3/19




Pinot, né le 1/5/19



Pitch, né le 15/4/19




Picasso, né le 26/3/19



Ellie, né le 15/4/19




Jazzy, né le 17/4/19

----------


## bab

Gitan est adopté  :: 

Paoli, Zébulon, Pitch, Ellie et Picasso réservés  :: 


Toujours à l'adoption


Jazzy



Pinot



winch
*ctualisation au 20/10/2019 :* Winch s’adapte très bien aux changements (il a changé de famille d’accueil pendant 2 semaines pendant que sa famille d’accueil était en vacances). Il est très câlin avec l’humain. Et il est joueur ! Il aime beaucoup les autres chats (jeux, câlins). C’est un jeune chat plein de vie !
Il est propre.


Pixel




Paolo

Actualisation au 25/10/2019 : Paolo est trouillard ! Sa famille d’accueil pense donc qu’une adoption en appartement sera le mieux pour lui. Et il a besoin d’un copain chat pour le rassurer.



Paddy né le 1/8/19




Nougat né le 25/7/19




Flocon né le 25/7/19




Eclair né le 12/8/19

*
*

----------


## bab

Winch, Pixel, Paddy, Nougat, Flocon et Eclair sont Réservés  :: 

Toujours à l'adoption :

Paolo, 8 mois

*Actualisation au 24/12/2019 :* Paolo a besoin de présence humaine mais on évitera une famille qui a déjà un chat


Pinot, 8 mois




Jazzy, 8 mois

*Actualisation au 28/12/2019 :* Pour Jazzy, on préférera une famille sans autre chat et sans accès extérieur.

----------


## bab

Paolo est réservé  :: 

Pinot et Jazzy sont toujours à l'adoption ainsi que :

Palmer né en novembre 2019

----------


## bab

Palmer est parti en pré-adoption  :: 

Toujours à l'adoption

Jazzy



Pinot



Punky, né en octobre 2019

----------


## FERI

Yato a ete adopte? Ma soeur recherche un chaton siamois ou croise siamois, merci de me contacter si vous en avez.

----------


## Aym

Bonjour,
Pinot et Jazzy sont ils tjrs disponibles à l'adoption ? Merci ds ce cas de me donner des infos sur leurs caractères.
Cordialement,
Aym

----------


## akiravana

Feri pardon je n'avais pas vu votre message. Yato a déjà trouvé sa famille.

Aym Pinot est réservé pour une adoption. Jazzy en revanche attend toujours. Voici le petit topo de l'association

Jazzy devient de plus en plus câlin. C’est un chaton vraiment adorable, très proche de sa tata. Il dort avec elle, la suit assez souvent dans l’appartement pour avoir des câlins, s’allonge sur elle en ronronnant… Il adore se mettre sur le dos pour avoir sa dose de câlin ! Il colle son visage avec délice sur sa tata pour avoir des gros gros gros câlins. En bref, il est tout simplement ADORABLE.
Jazzy aime manger et jouer avec ses copains chats. C’est un chaton très actif et est extrêmement proche de son frère Chopain, ils sont tout le temps fourrés ensemble, que ce soit pour dormir, jouer, ou se laver ! Ils s’occupent également l’un de l’autre si l’un d’eux est malade.

Pour Jazzy, on préférera une famille sans autre chat et sans accès extérieur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vous écris de mon téléphone ce qui me complique le partage de photos mais n'hésitez pas à aller sur le site de l'association pour voir la fiche de Jazzy et d'autres belles photos

----------


## bab

Jazzy et Punky sont réservés  :: 


Fonzy né en mars 2020



Richy né en mars 2020

----------


## bab

Fonzy et Richy sont toujours à l'adoption


Nael, né en avril 2020



Aubin, né en avril 2020



Rhapsody, né en janvier 2020

----------


## bab

Aubin est en pré adoption  :: 

A l'adoption

Rhapsody



Fonzy



Richy



Nael



Rahan, né en juin 2020



Anatole né en avril 2020



Denver né en avril 2020




Boston né en avril 2020



Ricky né en mai 2020

----------


## bab

Nahel est parti en pré adoption. Ricky et Rhapsody sont réservés  :: 

toujours à l'adoption

Rahan né en juin 2020



Fonzy né en mars 2020



Richy né en mars 2020



Anatole né en avril 2020



Denver né en avril 2020



Boston né en avril 2020



Antonin né en mars 2020



Rayban né en juin 2020



Randy né en janvier 2020



Roman né en juillet 2020



Shimba né en juillet 2020

----------


## bab

Shimba, Rayban et Boston sont en pré-adoption  :: 

toujours à l'adoption :

Anatole né en avril 2020



Richy né en mars 2020


Fonzy né en mars 2020



Roman né en juillet 2020



Antonin né en mars 2020



Denver né en avril 2020



Randy né en janvier 2020



Rahan né en juin 2020



Hypolite né en juin 2020



Othello né en mars 2020

----------


## Kmino

Ils sont bien beaux! Petit coup de coeur pour le petit Roman! Un petit mot sur leur caractère aiderait à les faire adopter si jamais vous avez des infos et le temps de les partager...

----------


## bab

Roman :*Age :* 3 mois*Né le :* 05/07*/*2020
*R**ace* : européen
*Identification électronique :**250268501818100
Sexe : mâle
Vaccin : oui
Castré : non car trop jeune
Caractère et histoire : Roman a été trouvé errant proche d’un carrefour très fréquenté. Il a été recueilli par l’association avec sa maman et ses sœurs et frères.*
*Il a un caractère un peu timide, mais très doux et très câlin.


Antonin :**Age :* 6 mois
*Né le :* 25/03*/*2020
*R**ace* : européen
*Identification électronique :** 250268743307090
Sexe : mâle
Vaccin : oui
Castré : non car trop jeune
Caractère et histoire : Antonin est un chaton qui est joueur (avec ses copains ou seul). Il aime les câlins. Il est propre.*
*Il est ok chats et chiens.



Denver :* *Age :* 5 mois
*Né le :* 15/04/2020
*R**ace* : européen
*Identification électronique :** 250268600236712
Sexe : mâle
Vaccin : oui
Castré : non car trop jeune
Caractère et histoire : Denver est le frère de Atlanta, Aurora et Boston.*
*Denver est un chaton qui adore courir et jouer avec les autres. C’est un petit téméraire mais adorable quand on le prend dans les bras il ronronne.


Anatole :* *Age :* 5 mois
*Né le :* 20/04/2020
*Race :* européen
*Identification électronique :* 250268743307117
*Sexe :* mâle
*Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune
*Caractère et histoire :* Anatole a besoin d’être encore un peu sociabilisé. Il est joueur, très gourmand et curieux. Il est propre.
Il est ok chats mais il se méfie des chiens.


Rahan : *Age :* 4 mois
*Né le :* 01/06/2020
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* 250269300130597
*Sexe :* mâle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune
*Caractère et histoire :* Rahan est né avec ses frères et sœurs dans un terrain. Il a été pris en charge par l’association début août 2020.
C’est un gentil chaton qui découvre la vie en maison et les humains. Il a tout de suite été propre. Il est de plus en plus câlin. Il est joueur.
*Actualisation au 07/09/2020, message de sa famille d’accueil :* Rahan est une vraie pile électrique ! Il court, il joue, il saute ! Il est aussi très curieux. Entre 2 parties de jeux, il aime se poser et avoir des câlins.


Richy : *Age :* 7 mois
*Né le :* 05/03/2020
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* 250269300003605
*Sexe :* mâle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* oui
*Caractère et histoire :* Richy est le frère de Fonzy et Simba. Leur maman les a mis au monde dans un garage d’une maison inoccupée. Une dame les a récupéré alors qu’ils avaient à peine une semaine et elle les a confié à l’association. C’est ainsi que le 12 mars 2020, ils sont tous les 4 arrivés dans leur famille d’accueil. Ils ont été élevés par leur maman qui s’est bien occupée d’eux (allaitement, éducation).
_Richy est un chaton vif,  il aime jouer, courir après une balle, une souris… Il aime bien grimper sur l’arbre à chat et jouer avec ses frères. Il découvre la maison petit à petit car il est un peu craintif, il préfère suivre ses frères et quand il n’y a pas de danger, il est à l’aise et il court partout. Il a un peu peur du chien de sa famille d’accueil, elle essaye de l’habituer petit à petit._
_Richi étant le plus craintif, une adoption avec son frère Fonzy serait l’idéal._
_Il est noir, marbré de marron, avec quelques poils blanc au ventre, et dans les oreilles._
_Actualisation au 16/08/2020 : Richi est devenu moins craintif, il est très câlin, il aime venir à côté de nous pour que nous le caressions. Il est gourmand, il aime les bonnes choses._
_Il s’habitue de mieux en mieux avec la chienne, il est sur ses gardes mais en a de moins en moins peur._
_Ses yeux ronds lui donnent un regard magnifique, il est très attachant._

_La famille d’accueil aimerait qu’ils soient adoptés avec son frère Fonzy, mais une adoption séparée est possible.


Fonzy :_ *Age :* 7 mois
*Né le :* 05/03/2020
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* 250269300003610
*Sexe :* mâle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* oui
*Caractère et histoire :* Fonzy est le frère de Simba et Richy. Leur maman les a mis au monde dans un garage d’une maison inoccupée. Une dame les a récupéré alors qu’ils avaient à peine une semaine et elle les a confié à l’association. C’est ainsi que le 12 mars 2020, ils sont tous les 4 arrivés dans leur famille d’accueil. Ils ont été élevés par leur maman qui s’est bien occupée d’eux (allaitement, éducation).
Fonzy est un chaton très vif,  il aime jouer, courir après une balle, une souris… Il aime bien grimper sur l’arbre à chat et jouer avec ses frères. Il est intrépide, curieux, il n’a peur de rien, il aime aller à la découverte des lieux et de mon environnement, donc il faudra faire attention à lui, car il ne connait pas les dangers de la vie, et il est confiant de tout et pas craintif. Il aime être avec sa famille, il grimpe partout, il ne mange pas beaucoup mais il aime les bons plats, il commence à goûter les bonnes choses.
Il est habitué à vivre avec d’autres chats, un gros chien et même un lapin et ils ne lui font pas peur. Il aime aller les voir.
Fonzy c’est la flèche de la fratrie, il ne s’arrête jamais et n’a peur de rien donc on lui préférera une famille vivant en appartement.
Une adoption avec son frère Richy serait bien car Richy est craintif et la vivacité de Fonzy pourrait l’aider à évoluer.
Il est noir, marbré de marron, avec quelques poils blanc au ventre, sous les pattes avant et dans les oreilles.

*Actualisation au 23/08/2020 :* Fonzy est devenu un peu plus calme, néanmoins il reste intrépide et curieux de tout. Il aime les câlins et est sociable.
La famille d’accueil aimerait qu’ils soient adoptés avec son frère Richy, mais une adoption séparée est possible.

----------


## Kmino

Merci pour toutes ces précisions, je partage à une amie qui cherche un loulou...

----------


## bab

Denver et Antonin sont partis en pré adoption. Anatole est non adoptable pour le moment.

A l'adoption :

Roman né en juillet 2020 (*Il a un caractère un peu timide, mais très doux et très câlin).*



Rahan né en juin 2020 (Rahan est une vraie pile électrique ! Il court, il joue, il saute ! Il est aussi très curieux. Entre 2 parties de jeux, il aime se poser et avoir des câlins.)




Les 2 frangins nés en mars 2020 :

Fonzy (Fonzy est devenu un peu plus calme, néanmoins il reste intrépide et curieux de tout. Il aime les câlins et est sociable.
La famille d’accueil aimerait qu’ils soient adoptés avec son frère Richy, mais une adoption séparée est possible.)


Richy (Richi est devenu moins craintif, il est très câlin, il aime venir à côté de nous pour que nous le caressions. Il est gourmand, il aime les bonnes choses.Il s’habitue de mieux en mieux avec la chienne, il est sur ses gardes mais en a de moins en moins peur.
Ses yeux ronds lui donnent un regard magnifique, il est très attachant.

La famille d’accueil aimerait qu’ils soient adoptés avec son frère Fonzy, mais une adoption séparée est possible.)




Othello né en mars 2020 (Othello est méfiant avec les humains mais il aime beaucoup la compagnie des autres chats. Il est gourmand et sa méfiance s’envole si on l’attire avec de la nourriture. Avec un peu de patience, il deviendra un super loulou !)

----------


## Monkey

Bonjour, 
Rahan pourrait il vivre avec un chien ?
Acceptez-vous les placements en maison avec jardin ou seulement appartement ou cours close et "sécurisée" ?
Les parents d'un ami cherche un jeune loulou peu importe le sexe et la robe du moment qu'il est de caractère sociable  :Smile:  ils ont une vieille minette malade, tempérament craintive qu'ils ont recueilli mais leur vétérinaire est défaitiste quant à son état... Elle a auparavant toujours vécu avec d'autres chats tous décédés de veillesses. Leur chagrin étant ils aimeraient adopter un jeune loulou avant qu'eux même soient trop âgés pour se lancer dans l'éducation et la vie avec un jeuneot. Ils ont 60 ans. 
Merci

----------


## lysanea

Bonjour
Quelles sont conditions pour ladoption du joli Roman ?
Merci !

----------


## bab

Roman et Rahan sont réservés  :: 

Fonzy, Richy et Othello sont toujours à l'adoption.

----------


## bab

Fonzy est réservé

Toujours à l'adoption :

Richy, né en mars 2020



Othello, né en mars 2020



Romarin, né en septembre 2020. *Caractère et histoire :* Romarin est câlin et joueur.

----------


## bab

Romarin est parti en pré-adoption. Richi est réservé.

A l'adoption :

Othello, né en mars 2020



Riv, né en septembre 2020

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Othello

*Age :* 11 mois
*Né le :* 25/03*/*2020
*R**ace* : européen
*Identification électronique :*250268743307152
*Sexe :* mâle
*Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune
*Caractère et histoire :* Othello  est méfiant avec les humains mais il aime beaucoup la compagnie des  autres chats. Il est gourmand et sa méfiance s’envole si on l’attire  avec de la nourriture. Avec un peu de patience, il deviendra un super  loulou !


Riv

*Age :* 5 mois
*Né le :* 10/09/2020
*R**ace* : européen
*Identification électronique :* 250268501977249
*Sexe :* male
*Vaccin :* oui
*Castré :* non car trop jeune
*Caractère et histoire :* Riv est un chaton timide qui aura besoin de patience pour se sentir à l’aise dans sa nouvelle famille.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption :

Othello



Riv



Mogly, né en octobre 2020

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption 

Mogly



Riv


Célestin, né le 1/10/2020



Sherlock né le 4/04/2021



Sting né le 4/04/2021

----------


## bab

Sting est réservé.

A l'adoption :

Mogly, né en octobre 2020

*Caractère et histoire :* Mogly et son frère ont été trappés en extérieur avec leur mère puis recueillis par notre association. Cette dernière a été pris en charge pour être stérilisée puis relâchée.
Mogly est arrivé dans sa famille d’accueil à environ 4 mois au mois de février 2021.
Au début, il était très craintif puis il s’est habitué progressivement. 
Aujourd’hui c’est un adorable chaton qui raffole des câlins au point de suivre sa famille d’accueil partout. Il aime aussi discuter avec sa famille car il est beaucoup dans l’interactivité. On pourrait le considérer tel un chat/chien car il ramène la balle ou vous invite par des petits coups de pattes de velours pour qu’on vienne jouer avec lui. Il aime être dans le lavabo de la salle de bain lorsqu’on s’y trouve, se met sur les genoux ou bien aime s’endormir blotti contre sa famille. 
Les chiens n’ont pas été testé cependant il s’entend très bien avec le perroquet de la maison, à qui il fait des léchouilles à travers sa cage. Il pourrait être ok avec les autres chats car il était au départ avec son frère.
Mogly est un amour de chaton qui cherche sa famille définitive.



Sherlok (à gauche) né en avril 2021


*Caractère et histoire :* Sherlock est le frère de Sting et Shine. Ils ont été élevés par leur maman Loune.
Sherlock est bien dans ses pattounes, c’est celui qui va en premier faire les phases découvertes. C’est un chaton vif, joueur, qui adore jouer avec son frère et sa sœur, courir partout, grimper dans l’arbre à chat. Il découvre la vie de famille et commence à s’habituer à la chienne.
*Actualisation au 29/07/2021 :* Sherlock est un chaton très doux, qui aime bien être porté dans les bras, il vient très volontiers sur les genoux faire des câlins et dormir.



Riv né en septembre 2020

*Caractère et histoire :*Riv a été trouvé errant lorsqu’il était encore tout petit. Riv est d’un naturel plus timide voir craintif. Il faudra donc de la patience à sa famille pour qu’il se sente suffisamment en confiance pour apprécier la vie de famille. Un environnement avec des enfants en bas âge n’est peut être pas propice à son développement.
A l’heure actuelle, Riv accepte les câlins lorsqu’il est allongé tranquillement : il ne vient pas encore demander des caresses.



Célestin né en octobre 2020

*Caractère et histoire :* Célestin et son frère Mogly ont été trappés en extérieur avec leur mère puis recueillis par l’association. Cette dernière a été prise en charge pour être stérilisée puis relâchée. Tous les deux à leur arrivée étaient amaigris, déshydratés avec un important coryza. Célestin avait en plus, une plaie importante au niveau de l’ergot de sa patte avant. Ils se sont tous les deux bien remis avec de bons soins et plein d’amour. Il est fort probable qu’ils n’auraient pas pu survivre à l’extérieur compte-tenu de leurs états antérieurs.
Célestin est arrivé dans sa famille d’accueil à environ 4 mois au cours du mois de février 2021. Au début, il était très craintif puis il s’est habitué très progressivement avec son frère dans une cage d’éducation, nécessaire pour qu’il se familiarise à l’humain et leur nouvel environnement, grande source de stress.
Aujourd’hui, c’est un chaton qui reste craintif mais qui aime jouer avec son frère et sa famille d’accueil timidement en lui faisant des petits coups de pattes de velours sur leurs mains. Il se laisse caresser pour l’instant uniquement dans la cage d’éducation. On sent qu’il souhaiterait être aussi proche de l’humain que son frère mais il ne franchit pas le pas. Cela laisse penser qu’il aurait un grand potentiel pour l’être bien plus.
Du fait, qu’il stagnait dans sa sociabilisation, nous l’avons changé d’environnement en le plaçant dans une autre famille.
Célestin pourrait être adopté dans une nouvelle famille qui connait déjà bien les chats et qui aimerait continuer sa sociabilisation avec beaucoup d’amour et de patience.
Il est aussi comme son frère très copain avec le perroquet Gris du Gabon. Il n’a pas encore testé avec les chiens.
*Actualisation au 18/06/2021, message de sa famille d’accueil :* Célestin reste un jeune chat craintif mais qui fait des progrès. Il adore dormir coller à moi, la nuit. Il est très joueur et adore la compagnie des autres chats. Il a besoin d’une famille qui continuera à lui donner confiance en l’humain, avec de la patience, de la douceur et avec les jeux.



Rabelais né en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Rabelais est né dans le jardin d’un monsieur âgé, envahi par les chats. C’est le frère de Tapioca, Bolduc, Loukoum et Dakota.
Rabelais doit son nom à sa grande taille.
C’est un gentil chaton, bien dans ses pattounes. Il est propre. Il est joueur et câlin.
Il est très proche de sa sœur Dakota.



Sweety né en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Sweety a été trouvé dans le local poubelle d’une église, en grand danger du fait de la proximité de la route. Il a été élevé avec sa maman, ses frères et sœurs.
Sweety est un chaton qui est tendre et bien dans ses pattes.



Rufus né en mai 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Rufus est le frère de Sana, Raya, Shina et Sharon.
Rufus est un chaton de petit gabarit qui aime qu’on le caresse. Il a un peu peur au début quand on veut s’en approcher mais en lui parlant il est rassuré et vient chercher les caresses. Il adore jouer avec les autres chats.
Ok chats et chiens.



Sony né en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Sony a été trouvé dans le local poubelle d’une église, en grand danger du fait de la proximité de la route. Il a été élevé avec sa maman, ses frères et sœurs.
Sony est un chaton qui est tendre et bien dans ses pattes.



Sudoku né en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Sudoku a été trouvé dans le local poubelle d’une église, en grand danger du fait de la proximité de la route. Il a été élevé avec sa maman, ses frères et sœurs.
Sudoku est un chaton d’une grande douceur.
Il est semi angora comme sa maman.



Shamallow né en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Shamallow a été trouvé dans le local poubelle d’une église, en grand danger du fait de la proximité de la route. Il a été élevé avec sa maman, ses frères et sœurs.
C’est un chaton qui est tendre et bien dans ses pattes.



Octave né en avril 2021

*Histoire :** Octave a été pris en charge par l’association avec son frère (Odin) et sœurs (Ombeline, Orlane et Océane). Cette petite fratrie a été mis au monde par une minette sauvage dans un lieu insolite : un abri à tortue.
Caractère : Octave est un petit chaton très tendre, doux et amical avec les humains. Il saura sans nul doute être votre meilleur copain de sieste et votre meilleur partenaire de jeu au vu de son caractère espiègle et curieux.
Sociabilité : Octave est sociable avec les chats, il aime jouer avec. Il cohabite avec les chiens calmes.
Propreté : Octave est propre, il connait bien la litière.
Alimentation : Octave mange des croquettes pour chaton et un peu de pâté.
Placement : Adoption en appartement si les fenêtres et le balcon sont bien sécurisés ou adoption en pavillon si jardin sécurisé et zone calme.



Odin né en avril 2021
*

*Histoire :** Odin a été pris en charge par l’association avec son frère (Octave) et sœurs (Ombeline, Orlane et Océane). Cette petite fratrie a été mis au monde par une minette sauvage dans un lieu insolite : un abri à tortue.
Caractère : Odin est un petit bonhomme très vif pendant les parties de jeux : il saute, il cours, il virevolte ! Mais le moment des câlins venu il se laisse complètement aller et s’endort sous les caresses.
Sociabilité : Odin est sociable avec les chats, il aime jouer avec. Il cohabite avec les chiens calmes.
Propreté : Odin est propre, il connait bien la litière.
Alimentation : Odin mange des croquettes pour chaton et un peu de pâté.
Placement : Adoption en appartement si les fenêtres et le balcon sont bien sécurisés ou adoption en pavillon si jardin sécurisé et zone calme.*


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sting est réservé.

A l'adoption :

Mogly, né en octobre 2020

*Caractère et histoire :* Mogly et son frère ont été trappés en extérieur avec leur mère puis recueillis par notre association. Cette dernière a été pris en charge pour être stérilisée puis relâchée.
Mogly est arrivé dans sa famille daccueil à environ 4 mois au mois de février 2021.
Au début, il était très craintif puis il sest habitué progressivement. 
Aujourdhui cest un adorable chaton qui raffole des câlins au point de suivre sa famille daccueil partout. Il aime aussi discuter avec sa famille car il est beaucoup dans linteractivité. On pourrait le considérer tel un chat/chien car il ramène la balle ou vous invite par des petits coups de pattes de velours pour quon vienne jouer avec lui. Il aime être dans le lavabo de la salle de bain lorsquon sy trouve, se met sur les genoux ou bien aime sendormir blotti contre sa famille. 
Les chiens nont pas été testé cependant il sentend très bien avec le perroquet de la maison, à qui il fait des léchouilles à travers sa cage. Il pourrait être ok avec les autres chats car il était au départ avec son frère.
Mogly est un amour de chaton qui cherche sa famille définitive.



Sherlok (à gauche) né en avril 2021


*Caractère et histoire :* Sherlock est le frère de Sting et Shine. Ils ont été élevés par leur maman Loune.
Sherlock est bien dans ses pattounes, cest celui qui va en premier faire les phases découvertes. Cest un chaton vif, joueur, qui adore jouer avec son frère et sa sur, courir partout, grimper dans larbre à chat. Il découvre la vie de famille et commence à shabituer à la chienne.
*Actualisation au 29/07/2021 :* Sherlock est un chaton très doux, qui aime bien être porté dans les bras, il vient très volontiers sur les genoux faire des câlins et dormir.



Riv né en septembre 2020

*Caractère et histoire :*Riv a été trouvé errant lorsquil était encore tout petit. Riv est dun naturel plus timide voir craintif. Il faudra donc de la patience à sa famille pour quil se sente suffisamment en confiance pour apprécier la vie de famille. Un environnement avec des enfants en bas âge nest peut être pas propice à son développement.
A lheure actuelle, Riv accepte les câlins lorsquil est allongé tranquillement : il ne vient pas encore demander des caresses.



Célestin né en octobre 2020

*Caractère et histoire :* Célestin et son frère Mogly ont été trappés en extérieur avec leur mère puis recueillis par lassociation. Cette dernière a été prise en charge pour être stérilisée puis relâchée. Tous les deux à leur arrivée étaient amaigris, déshydratés avec un important coryza. Célestin avait en plus, une plaie importante au niveau de lergot de sa patte avant. Ils se sont tous les deux bien remis avec de bons soins et plein damour. Il est fort probable quils nauraient pas pu survivre à lextérieur compte-tenu de leurs états antérieurs.
Célestin est arrivé dans sa famille daccueil à environ 4 mois au cours du mois de février 2021. Au début, il était très craintif puis il sest habitué très progressivement avec son frère dans une cage déducation, nécessaire pour quil se familiarise à lhumain et leur nouvel environnement, grande source de stress.
Aujourdhui, cest un chaton qui reste craintif mais qui aime jouer avec son frère et sa famille daccueil timidement en lui faisant des petits coups de pattes de velours sur leurs mains. Il se laisse caresser pour linstant uniquement dans la cage déducation. On sent quil souhaiterait être aussi proche de lhumain que son frère mais il ne franchit pas le pas. Cela laisse penser quil aurait un grand potentiel pour lêtre bien plus.
Du fait, quil stagnait dans sa sociabilisation, nous lavons changé denvironnement en le plaçant dans une autre famille.
Célestin pourrait être adopté dans une nouvelle famille qui connait déjà bien les chats et qui aimerait continuer sa sociabilisation avec beaucoup damour et de patience.
Il est aussi comme son frère très copain avec le perroquet Gris du Gabon. Il na pas encore testé avec les chiens.
*Actualisation au 18/06/2021, message de sa famille daccueil :* Célestin reste un jeune chat craintif mais qui fait des progrès. Il adore dormir coller à moi, la nuit. Il est très joueur et adore la compagnie des autres chats. Il a besoin dune famille qui continuera à lui donner confiance en lhumain, avec de la patience, de la douceur et avec les jeux.



Rabelais né en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Rabelais est né dans le jardin dun monsieur âgé, envahi par les chats. Cest le frère de Tapioca, Bolduc, Loukoum et Dakota.
Rabelais doit son nom à sa grande taille.
Cest un gentil chaton, bien dans ses pattounes. Il est propre. Il est joueur et câlin.
Il est très proche de sa sur Dakota.



Sweety né en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Sweety a été trouvé dans le local poubelle dune église, en grand danger du fait de la proximité de la route. Il a été élevé avec sa maman, ses frères et surs.
Sweety est un chaton qui est tendre et bien dans ses pattes.



Rufus né en mai 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Rufus est le frère de Sana, Raya, Shina et Sharon.
Rufus est un chaton de petit gabarit qui aime quon le caresse. Il a un peu peur au début quand on veut sen approcher mais en lui parlant il est rassuré et vient chercher les caresses. Il adore jouer avec les autres chats.
Ok chats et chiens.



Sony né en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Sony a été trouvé dans le local poubelle dune église, en grand danger du fait de la proximité de la route. Il a été élevé avec sa maman, ses frères et surs.
Sony est un chaton qui est tendre et bien dans ses pattes.



Sudoku né en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Sudoku a été trouvé dans le local poubelle dune église, en grand danger du fait de la proximité de la route. Il a été élevé avec sa maman, ses frères et surs.
Sudoku est un chaton dune grande douceur.
Il est semi angora comme sa maman.



Shamallow né en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Shamallow a été trouvé dans le local poubelle dune église, en grand danger du fait de la proximité de la route. Il a été élevé avec sa maman, ses frères et surs.
Cest un chaton qui est tendre et bien dans ses pattes.



Octave né en avril 2021

*Histoire :** Octave a été pris en charge par lassociation avec son frère (Odin) et surs (Ombeline, Orlane et Océane). Cette petite fratrie a été mis au monde par une minette sauvage dans un lieu insolite : un abri à tortue.
Caractère : Octave est un petit chaton très tendre, doux et amical avec les humains. Il saura sans nul doute être votre meilleur copain de sieste et votre meilleur partenaire de jeu au vu de son caractère espiègle et curieux.
Sociabilité : Octave est sociable avec les chats, il aime jouer avec. Il cohabite avec les chiens calmes.
Propreté : Octave est propre, il connait bien la litière.
Alimentation : Octave mange des croquettes pour chaton et un peu de pâté.
Placement : Adoption en appartement si les fenêtres et le balcon sont bien sécurisés ou adoption en pavillon si jardin sécurisé et zone calme.



Odin né en avril 2021
*

*Histoire :** Odin a été pris en charge par lassociation avec son frère (Octave) et surs (Ombeline, Orlane et Océane). Cette petite fratrie a été mis au monde par une minette sauvage dans un lieu insolite : un abri à tortue.
Caractère : Odin est un petit bonhomme très vif pendant les parties de jeux : il saute, il cours, il virevolte ! Mais le moment des câlins venu il se laisse complètement aller et sendort sous les caresses.
Sociabilité : Odin est sociable avec les chats, il aime jouer avec. Il cohabite avec les chiens calmes.
Propreté : Odin est propre, il connait bien la litière.
Alimentation : Odin mange des croquettes pour chaton et un peu de pâté.
Placement : Adoption en appartement si les fenêtres et le balcon sont bien sécurisés ou adoption en pavillon si jardin sécurisé et zone calme.*

----------


## bab

Rufus est parti en pré adoption

Octave et Rabelais sont réservés

Toujours à l'adoption :

Odin




Shamallow. 





Sudoku




Sony




Sweety




Célestin




Riv




Sherlock



Mogly

----------


## bab

up !!!

Ils sont toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

Riv est adopté. Mogly en pré adoption


Toujours à l'adoption

Odin né en avril 2021




Shamallow né en avril 2021. Il porte bien son nom une vraie guimauve.Il peut être un peu timide au début mais il est très câlin quand il se sent à laise.
Il a une bouille très expressive.
Il adore se prélasser et se tortillonner pour quon lui caresse son « bidon »
Très joueur et très doux.



Sudoku né en avril 2021. *Actualisation au 18/12/2021 :* Sudoku est un grand charmeur, il adore se prélasser et sait accrocher le regard.Très doux mais aussi très joueur. Il est aussi un peu taquin car il adore boire son eau avec sa papatte.
Il est propre.
Il est ok chat.



Sony né en avril 2021. Un peu timide au début mais a un caractère très doux et surtout très câlin quand il se sent à laise.
Sony est un chat très tendre et très joueur. Il sait attirer votre attention et nhésite pas à vous « appeler » si besoin



Sweety né en avril 2021. *Actualisation au 18/12/2021 :* Sweety adore tout : jouer, faire des câlins, et manger. Il sait aussi demander des câlins. Il est propre.Il est ok chat.



Sherlock né en avril 2021. Sherlock est un chaton très doux, qui aime bien être porté dans les bras, il vient très volontiers sur les genoux faire des câlins et dormir.



Satanas né en aout 2021



Smarky né en aout 2021




Sully né en aout 2021



Salto né en aout 2021



Ziggy né en décembre 2020. Ziggy est un chat gourmand, curieux, doux, très joueur et en demande dinteraction avec les humains (adultes et enfants). Il est avec dautres chats dans sa famille daccueil : il apprécie de jouer avec eux. Il se laisse facilement manipuler et prendre dans les bras.

----------


## bab

Satanas, Salto et Smarky sont partis en pré adoption. Shamallow est réservé.

toujours à l'adoption :

Sudoku né en avril 2021



Odin né en avril 2021



Sully né en aout 2021



Sherlock né en avril 2021



Sony né en avril 2021



Sweety né en avril 2021



Salamèche né en mars 2021

----------


## bab

Sully est parti en pré adoption


toujours à l'adoption

Sudoku



Odin



Sherlock



Sony



Sweety



Salamèche




Sonic

----------


## bab

sherlock est parti en pré adoption


toujours à l'adoption :

Sudoku



Odin



Salamèche



Sony



Sully



Sonic



Sweety

----------


## bab

Odin est réservé.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Sony



Sudoku



Salamèche


Sonic



Sully



Sweety

----------


## bab

Sony, Sudoku, Salamèche et Sweety ont un an révolu. Incroyable qu'ils n'aient pas leur famille  :: 

toujours à l'adoption aussi :

Sonic né en octobre 2021



Sully né  en aout 2021



Surt né en octobre 2021

----------


## bab

Surt en pré-adoption  ::   Sully est toujours à l'adoption  :: 


ainsi que Sonic né en octobre 2021. *Caractère et histoire :* Sonic a été trouvé dans un jardin. C’est un chaton un peu timide quand il ne connait pas mais une fois en confiance, il vient se frotter aux jambes de sa famille d’accueil pour avoir des caresses.Il est ok chat mais ne connait pas les chiens.
Il est très proche de Sally, on favorisera donc une adoption ensemble.




Timéo né en juin 2022.  *Caractère et histoire :* Timéo est bien dans ses pattounes*.* Il est gourmand ! Il est propre. Il s’entend bien avec les chats et les chiens. Il est très proche de l’humain.




Mistif né en avril 2022. Mistif a été trouvé dans un jardin avec un œil en moins à l’âge d’un mois et demi. Nous ne connaissons pas la cause. C’est un chat craintif au premier abord, mais c’est une boite à ronron une fois qu’il à confiance.Joueur, gourmand, c’est un chat curieux, téméraire malgré son handicap. Il adore les câlins. Il est propre.
Il faudra être patient et laisser le temps à Mistif de s’acclimater à son nouvel environnement.
Mistif n’a jamais été mis en contact avec un chien, ok chat.



Timy né en février 2022. *Caractère et histoire :* Timy est un chaton magnifique, il a de beaux yeux bleus. C’est un chaton câlin qui aime se frotter dans les cheveux ou sur votre joue. Il adore jouer avec  les chats et les chiens aussi (si pas trop brute).
Timy aura besoin d’être avec un autre chat qui ne soit pas trop dominant sinon il va se laisser dominer.
On préfèrera une famille en appartement.





Timoty né en juin 2022. *Caractère et histoire :* Timoty est un chaton cool, bien dans ses pattes*.* C’est un gourmand !Il est propre. 
Il est ok chats, ok chiens et très proche de l’humain.




Terry né en juin 2022. *Caractère et histoire :* Terry est un chaton cool, bien dans ses pattounes*.* Il est gourmand ! Il est propre. Il est ok chats, ok chiens et très proche de l’humain.




Texas né en avril 2022. Texas est un petit chaton un peu réservé au début qui après vient chercher des câlins. Quand il dort, il aime qu’on lui fasse des câlins. Il adore jouer avec les chats.Il a 3 couleurs sur les photos on voit pas bien : blanc, gris et noir.
Il est ok chats et chiens.





Stark né en mai 2022. Stark a été trouvé, blotti dans le caniveau. Une bonne âme l’a récupéré et confié à l’association.
Stark est un chaton très vif et qui joue beaucoup.  Il adore les câlins et c’est une boite à ronronner.

----------


## bab

Timy et Stark sont partis en pré adoption

toujours à l'adoption

Sonic



Timéo



Mistif



Timoty



Terry



Texas

----------


## bab

Terry est parti en pré adoption.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Sonic




Timoty




Texas




Mistif




Timéo



Yago né en avril 2022



Yoga né en avril 2022



Chamourai-Tintin né en juin 2022

----------


## bab

Mistif est parti en pré adoption. Sonic réservé.

Toujours à l'adoption


Timoty



Texas



Timeo




Yago




Chamourai-Tintin




Yoga

----------


## bab

Timoty est parti en pré adoption.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Timéo né en juin 2022 *Caractère :** Timeo est un adorable petit rouquin bien dans ses pattounes qui aime les câlins, il est très proche de l’Homme ! C’est également un grand gourmand. Il saura être un bon compagnon de sieste et un super compagnon de jeu.
Sociabilité : Ok chiens et chats.
Santé : Timeo a été trouvé avec un œil fermé dû à un coryza. Sous traitement son œil a pu doucement s’ouvrir. Il est encore prévu des soins, à savoir le décollage des adhérences qui sera pratiqué lors de la castration. Une ou deux opérations supplémentaires du même type seront éventuellement à envisager ensuite. Ce léger handicap à l’œil n’empêche pas Timéo de vivre exactement comme un chaton normal.Propreté : Timeo est propre, il connaît bien la litière.
Alimentation : Timeo mange des croquettes pour chaton et un peu de pâté.
Placement : Adoption en appartement si les fenêtres et le balcon sont bien sécurisés ou adoption en pavillon si jardin sécurisé et zone calme.




Texas né en avril 2022 Caractère et histoire : Texas est un petit chaton un peu réservé au début qui après vient chercher des câlins. Quand il dort, il aime qu’on lui fasse des câlins. Il adore jouer avec les chats.Il a 3 couleurs sur les photos on voit pas bien : blanc, gris et noir.
Il est ok chats et chiens.




Yago né en avril 2022 Caractère et histoire : Yago est le frère de Yéna et Yoga.
Yago est bien dans ses patounes. C’est un grand joueur. Il est propre. Il est le plus craintif de la fratrie mais avec un peu de patience, il prendra confiance.
Il est ok chat mais ne connait pas les chiens.
Actualisation au 06/11/2022 : Yago est de moins en moins craintif et une fois en confiance il adore les câlins.




Chamourai Tintin né en juin 2022 Caractère et histoire : Chamouraï-Tintin a été trouvé dans le jardin d’un particulier tout seul sans sa maman, a à peine 6 semaines. Il a donc été pris en charge par l’association.Câlin, très joueur, affectueux, curieux, c’est un vrai petit bolide qui court partout.
Ok chats et enfants. Chiens pas testés.
Actualisation au 23/11/2022 : sa famille d’accueil pense qu’il vaut mieux qu’il soit adopté par une famille avec un autre chat car il est très joueur.




Yoga né en avril 2022 Caractère et histoire : Yoga est le frère de Yéna et Yago.
Yoga est bien dans ses patounes. C’est un chaton joueur. Il est propre. Il ne vient pas réclamer de câlins mais il aime beaucoup ça.
Il est ok chat mais ne connait pas les chiens.





Théo né en septembre 2022 Caractère et histoire : Théo est un chaton qui a bien pris ses marques. Quand il ne connaît pas, il part se cacher. Pour qu’il sorte de sa cachette, il faudra y aller doucement et ne pas le brusquer. Il adore jouer avec  les autres chats et ça serait un plus si il pouvait avoir un copain ou copine chat. Il adore les arbres à chats, les pailles pour jouer, les balles… Quand sa famille le prend des les bras les ronrons sont directement au rendez vous.Il est ok chat et chien aussi si pas brusque.



*

----------

